# Got convicts?



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

wow, that doesn't look like a convict. It looks too tall.


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*convict question*

I have one question my male convict is almost protecting a female. what does that mean.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

likely they are pairing up. Do they swim together a lot?

The female in the pic was very small when she spawned, her shape has changed since.


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

She is about half an inch smaller than the male, they also sometimes swim around together


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*Eggs*

My Convicts laid eggs


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Thought they would. Are they harassing the other fish in the tank?


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*answer*

The female is always by the eggs and the male chases the other fish sometimes. What color are fertelized eggs?:fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The infertile ones get bright white.


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*Day 2*

Its the second day and all the eggs i can see are a tannish color, how long does it take to notice infertile eggs? also what should i feed the fry, i made this food with some flakes and pellets crushed( i might buy some brine shrimp and add it). 

P.S. thanks for your help so far


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not adult brine shrimp, you want baby brine shrimp. You can hatch it or buy frozen. 
Microworms are great also. By 48 hours after laying, you should see infertile eggs look different. Opaque rather than translucent like the rest. But good cichlid parents may cull the infertile ones themselves, so you never see them.


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*day 3*

Its the third day and none hatched. i might go buy baby brine shrimp today. Also what is opaque? Is that a color because they are like tan


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

opaque is like cloudy, reflective no light goes through. translucent is means light goes through like stained glass. Shine a flashlight at them. Time to hatch is temp dependent. So it can be longer if its cold, or they could all be unfertilized. IME, its hard to prevent convict fry. They will try again until they get it right.


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

ok thx for your help ill go check. also if they were unfertilized why would the male protect them to


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

i cant tell bc they are on a weird angle but they are still protecting them and every single one is still there. So idk what to do


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*day 4*

I noticed 2 infertle eggs this morning about an hour later one was gone


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

they all turned translucent and have like a piece of hair hanging off of them.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That's the tail. Congrats you have wigglers. The shell is gone. The round part is the "egg sac" the belly of the fish that has enough food for days. Do not feed until that is all gone and the little hairs are up off the bottom in a little cloud.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

You should try to post some pictures! And please keep us updated on how it goes!


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

*day 5*

eggs did hatch, the wigglers are with the mommy in a hole in the driftwood. how long does the yolk sac last?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It depends on the temp and the size of the egg. it can be anywhere from a few days up to more than a week. As it gets smaller you'll see the fish rocking on it, then bouncing up, then eventually, they will be swimming around. The mother should start moving them around to places where food is usually an algae-covered something or a piece of moss or sponge filter and then she'll put them "back to bed" at night or when something scary comes by (like a camera),


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

all the wigglers were moved to a ditch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLuT1BOGzhg&context=C34816bcADOEgsToPDskItZ-XinExQgb0rQ2_yJSb2


----------



## convict (Feb 7, 2012)

Male not letting female near, got a hi fin pleco


----------

